# I hate writing



## Eruadan (Jul 6, 2013)

So why am I here? I have an overactive imagination and having been trying to put some of it down on paper (or well a microsoft word document ) Prior to last week, all of my writing was for one class or another. So writing on my own inhibition is a new thing to me.

A little about myself... I am an undergraduate student in the Boston area, majoring in finance. I don't have a ton of time to write or do anything really, as I work 50 hours a week during the summer, but I do what I can. I'm hoping to get a little project of mine critiqued as soon as I hit ten posts.


----------



## Folcro (Jul 6, 2013)

Thomas Harris is the same way. He can't stand writing, yet he needed to get his ideas down and look what happened. I'm sure that your talent will shine through even your hatred of the craft and produce wonderful things for us to learn from and enjoy. Welcome.


----------



## Eruadan (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks, looking forward to sharing my own stuff, as well as reading/critiquing what some others write.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 6, 2013)

Hj Eruadan! I see that you now have 10 post, so the ball is in your court,I look forward to reading you work. 

Welcome on board and Good Luck with the writing.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 6, 2013)

> as well as reading/critiquing what some others write.


In my experience criting what others write is as useful as recieving critique, it is the sort of exercise that causes you to internalise the things you have learned so that you use them naturally and spot them easily when you come to write yourself.


> So writing on my own *inhibition* is a new thing to me.


I think the word you wanted there was 'initiative'. I know this is 'only' your introductory post, but I also find it pays to look over *every* piece of writing, even the trivial stuff, it can be hard to switch from 'not bothering much' to 'doing my best work' and it is easier to stay in careful mode all the time. 

Good to see you here, and that you have your ten posts.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome Eruadan!

I can honestly say I feel the same sometimes. Although the hate is normally directed at myself and my lack of writing prowess, rather than the task itself.


----------



## Eruadan (Jul 6, 2013)

Olly Buckle said:


> In my experience criting what others write is as useful as recieving critique, it is the sort of exercise that causes you to internalise the things you have learned so that you use them naturally and spot them easily when you come to write yourself.
> I think the word you wanted there was 'initiative'. I know this is 'only' your introductory post, but I also find it pays to look over *every* piece of writing, even the trivial stuff, it can be hard to switch from 'not bothering much' to 'doing my best work' and it is easier to stay in careful mode all the time.
> 
> Good to see you here, and that you have your ten posts.



I'll have to keep that in mind. I was really just typing out posts after midnight to get 10. Then fell asleep before posting my story...

For those interested, I just posted it. Here is the link: http://www.writingforums.com/fantas...dark-fantasy-graphic-violence-1800-words.html


----------



## Ariel (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Eruadan.  Olly is quite right in that critiquing a work actually helps to internalize the process for use in your own writing.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. When we're done with you, you shall be _Erudite._


----------



## SarahStrange (Jul 6, 2013)

I used to hate writing too. But that was mostly because I was too slow of a typer. Now my fingers fly by and it is so much more fun!

Welcome!


----------



## Origen (Jul 8, 2013)

I d have a bit of a love/hate relationship with writing that leans more toward the latter--and I'm also new here, so that's a couple of things we share in common.  It's still a lot more fun than algebra, right?


----------



## OurJud (Jul 8, 2013)

Folcro said:


> Thomas Harris is the same way. He can't stand writing, yet he needed to get his ideas down and look what happened.



Not that I'm trying to put myself across as enigmatic... all troubled and complicated, yada yada yada, but I'm the same to a very large extent.

I find the whole process infuriating and sapping. There are moments when it feels great, but on the whole I'd rather be doing something else.

Unfortunatley I don't have a choice. I simply can't _not_ write. God, in its infinite wisdom, has chosen to curse me with the need to write, without first providing me with the talent to do so satisfactorily.

Welcome along to the forum.


----------



## patskywriter (Jul 8, 2013)

OurJud said:


> … God, in its infinite wisdom, has chosen to curse me with the need to write, without first providing me with the talent to do so satisfactorily. …



If writing were supposed to be as easy as learning how to play checkers (draughts), everybody would declare themselves writers. If you feel that God has forgotten something (LOL), then it's up to you to set things right by putting in the work. Writing can be similar to gardening—it's difficult work, but it can also be pleasurable and oh so worth it.


----------



## OurJud (Jul 8, 2013)

Very true, patsky. If it's not already evident, I can be a miserable, moaning git.


----------



## vickinicole (Jul 8, 2013)

I hate writing as well and that's why I am finding it extremely difficult to do the mandatory critiques this site requires. I don't know what to write and I don't know how to critique. I can write about my life but that's the extent of the writing I can do.


----------

